
Plant and animal DNA suggests first Americans took the coastal route - _of
http://www.nature.com/news/plant-and-animal-dna-suggests-first-americans-took-the-coastal-route-1.20389
======
13of40
> Discovering sites along these routes won’t be easy, because most are now
> likely to be underwater. But this summer, Davis and his colleagues began
> surveying areas of the Pacific Ocean...

It's surprising this was just given two or three sentences, because this is
kind of a crux of the argument. If people had done a coastal migration that
long ago, they'd be doing it when sea levels were significantly lower, meaning
a lot of the evidence is gone at this point. (Something inside me hopes they
find something, though.)

